# Biting problems with Akita



## DataPixie (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm brand new here so I apologise beforehand for any posting mistakes etc.

Anyway, I have a nine month old Akita called Vex who has been with me since she was six weeks old. The problem is she will not stop biting everyone in the house. She's actually better with people she doesn't know. People who walk past our garden can pet her with no issue (despite the warning on the gate) but the minute anyone in the house attempts to pet her, her mouth opens and she's chewing on our hands.

She's not vicious with anyone, it's more of a boisterous play behaviour but she definitely does not understand limits. I've been trying to train her out of it, standing with my back to her, and making loud 'OUCH' sounds when she does it but she just thinks your playing and gets even more excited.

This is starting to become a big issue with everyone in our household, the constant jumping up and biting is getting out of control, my mum literally cannot walk past her without Vex biting her hands, feet or whatever she can get her teeth into.

It's really frustrating because she is a fantastic dog in just about every other way, and this is the only thing which I haven't been able to train her out of.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

DataPixie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm brand new here so I apologise beforehand for any posting mistakes etc.
> 
> Anyway, I have a nine month old Akita called Vex who has been with me since she was six weeks old. The problem is she will not stop biting everyone in the house. She's actually better with people she doesn't know. People who walk past our garden can pet her with no issue (despite the warning on the gate) but the minute anyone in the house attempts to pet her, her mouth opens and she's chewing on our hands.
> 
> ...


What do you do at the moment to try and stop this behaviour? How much exercise does she get? Lots of toys/chews?

When she bites, say a command such as "NO". Then put her out of the room straight away. Keep her out of the room for about 20-30 seconds then let her re enter. Repeat when needed. When she is calm and there is no jumping and biting, praise with lots of treats.

Also when she jumps up, say the command and turn around. Teach her a sit command, so when you want to fuss her make her sit or another command. This will keep her distracted from wanting to jump and bite.

Make sure she has lots of toys and chews around to keep her happy. Kongs are also very good.

So as soon as she starts biting or jumping, say "NO" turn around and then put out room for 20-30 seconds then re enter and repeat when needed.

You must ensure you do not let her get away with anything, breeds like this can become very head strong. Doing simple things such as making her sit for her food, doing commands every now and again makes her mind work and keeps her listening to you.


----------



## DataPixie (Aug 23, 2012)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> What do you do at the moment to try and stop this behaviour? How much exercise does she get? Lots of toys/chews?
> 
> When she bites, say a command such as "NO". Then put her out of the room straight away. Keep her out of the room for about 20-30 seconds then let her re enter. Repeat when needed. When she is calm and there is no jumping and biting, praise with lots of treats.
> 
> ...


At the moment we are putting her outside to stop her but the minute she arrives back in the house it's like she forgot why she went outside in the first place! 

We've been trying citrus hand gels and hand washes to discourage her from wanting to bite hands since I heard somewhere that dogs hate the smell or some such but that didn't work. We've tried ignoring her but she seems to redouble her efforts in most cases. We've tried getting her to refocus her attention to her toys but she starts biting hands as soon as anyone tries to play with her.

She gets an hour walk daily and plenty of outside and inside play time. We've been buying her plenty of ropes and Kongs (which she loves destroying for some reason) to keep her entertained, it usually distracts her attention for a while but she starts the biting again as soon as anyone tries to pet her or even give her eye contact.

She is actually my first dog, I know that Akitas are notoriously bad for first time dog owners, she hasn't actually been as hard to train in other areas as I thought she would be, but she is incredibly stubborn in other aspects.

I actually initially thought she was trying to take all the attention from our other dog, but he actually gets nipped as well. Could that be the issue?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Six weeks is too early to leave and it sounds like she has never been taught bite inhibition (which she would have started to learn with her littermates had she stayed with the breeder longer.

Have you taken her to any classes? TBH, although the internet can be useful I think it best as you are a first time owner with a large. powerful and not easy breed to take her along to classes with a good trainer who can help you with the problems you are having.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

DataPixie said:


> At the moment we are putting her outside to stop her but the minute she arrives back in the house it's like she forgot why she went outside in the first place!
> 
> We've been trying citrus hand gels and hand washes to discourage her from wanting to bite hands since I heard somewhere that dogs hate the smell or some such but that didn't work. We've tried ignoring her but she seems to redouble her efforts in most cases. We've tried getting her to refocus her attention to her toys but she starts biting hands as soon as anyone tries to play with her.
> 
> ...


How long are you leaving her outside for? If you leave them too long then they do forget why they went out. Also you have to make sure your being consistent with it. It takes time, with one of my dogs to stop barking i must have put them inside over 100 times before she got the message. It will work honestly, but you have to do it as soon as she starts.

Its fine if she wants to destroy the toys, most pups do to be honest. Its better than her destroying your house!

They are definately not the best dog for first time owners. I think you need to be alot stricter with her, she is getting a little bit too head strong.

What is your other dog? Breed, age, sex? Akitas do not get on well at all with the same sex.

Keep trying, as soon as she bites/jumps say a firm no, take her straight out room for no longer than 30 seconds. Then let her back in, ignore and praise when calm and lets fuss. Keep doing it as soon as she starts again.

Is she doing any training classes? This will be good for socialisation and you will learn alot.


----------



## Big bully (Aug 7, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Six weeks is too early to leave and it sounds like she has never been taught bite inhibition (which she would have started to learn with her littermates had she stayed with the breeder longer.
> 
> Have you taken her to any classes? TBH, although the internet can be useful I think it best as you are a first time owner with a large. powerful and not easy breed to take her along to classes with a good trainer who can help you with the problems you are having.


I think you have hit the nail on the head


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally I would be looking at getting some training for you and your dog. Enroll in a good training school, look around, speak to people, find a class that is suitable for you and your dog.

I'd be talking to other dog walkers, ask your vets, no doubt someone will post on here with lists of organisations that you should make contact with, but, in a nut-shell, look out for:

Qualified and experienced instructors;
Small groups;
Reward based training - positive reinforcement methods;
Indoor and outdoor venues.

Good luck. 

NB. Don't be swayed by classes that are cheap, or in the next street, go along and watch first without your dog, see what goes on, ask questions then make your decision based on what you've seen.


----------



## DataPixie (Aug 23, 2012)

rocco33 said:


> Six weeks is too early to leave and it sounds like she has never been taught bite inhibition (which she would have started to learn with her littermates had she stayed with the breeder longer.
> 
> Have you taken her to any classes? TBH, although the internet can be useful I think it best as you are a first time owner with a large. powerful and not easy breed to take her along to classes with a good trainer who can help you with the problems you are having.


I'm definitely going to take her to training, I thought (probably unrealistically) that I could handle it myself but I don't think it's going to fly with her!


----------



## DataPixie (Aug 23, 2012)

GermanShepardOwner said:


> How long are you leaving her outside for? If you leave them too long then they do forget why they went out. Also you have to make sure your being consistent with it. It takes time, with one of my dogs to stop barking i must have put them inside over 100 times before she got the message. It will work honestly, but you have to do it as soon as she starts.
> 
> Its fine if she wants to destroy the toys, most pups do to be honest. Its better than her destroying your house!
> 
> ...


Ah! I think I'm probably leaving her too long, I usually put her outside for about five-ten minutes depending on how distracted she gets. She loves sitting outside and being nosy, so she probably sees it as more of a reward than a punishment. After reading a few comments I'm now realising that training classes are probably my best bet!

The other dog is a pug, he's male and nine years old. To be honest I don't think he can be bothered with a playful giant at his age, they don't fight at all but he's forever warning her away, again she never takes heed.

I'm going to start putting her outside the way you said, now I know where I've been going wrong with it....and classes, definitely taking her. I don't think I realised how stubborn she'd be to be honest.


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

DataPixie said:


> Ah! I think I'm probably leaving her too long, I usually put her outside for about five-ten minutes depending on how distracted she gets. She loves sitting outside and being nosy, so she probably sees it as more of a reward than a punishment. After reading a few comments I'm now realising that training classes are probably my best bet!
> 
> The other dog is a pug, he's male and nine years old. To be honest I don't think he can be bothered with a playful giant at his age, they don't fight at all but he's forever warning her away, again she never takes heed.
> 
> I'm going to start putting her outside the way you said, now I know where I've been going wrong with it....and classes, definitely taking her. I don't think I realised how stubborn she'd be to be honest.


You will get there in the end dont worry. Remember what i said, dont leave it longer than 30 seconds and just keep repeating. Its a pain to keep doing but it will work.

Training classes will help alot, and will give you some more things to practice at home. Akitas are not the easiest but when trained they are amazing dogs.

Make sure you praise alot when she is calm and not biting.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DataPixie said:


> Hi everyone, I'm brand new here so I apologise beforehand for any posting mistakes etc.
> 
> Anyway, I have a nine month old Akita called Vex who has been with me since she was six weeks old. The problem is she will not stop biting everyone in the house. She's actually better with people she doesn't know. People who walk past our garden can pet her with no issue (despite the warning on the gate) but the minute anyone in the house attempts to pet her, her mouth opens and she's chewing on our hands.
> 
> ...


If she left mum and litter mates at 6 weeks, then she probably didnt learn bite inhibition. In the litter pups chase and bite in play and to instigate play,
One bites too hard, the other yelps and thats how they learn when they have bitten too hard, mum will often reprimand them too in her own way if they start biting too hard and go over the top. With some who have learnt bite inhibition a yelp like a pup in pain will get them to cease, but if she didnt learn it with mum and litter mates then likely it wont work on her, you could try it, but if it doesnt make any difference, (or some it can hype up more abandon it). They also often do it for attention, attention can even be saying no, trying to hold them still, trying to push them down and even eye contact, some of these things just turn it into a bigger game still, and encourages the behaviour.

How much exercise does she get? it might be worth looking at her exercise levels as if they are not sufficient excess energy can make them worse.

Do you do any formal training with her or take her to classes? Doing training sessions with reward based training and making her work for her rewards may help a lot too and help you get control. As will playing structured games so that she has to exercise self control should help too.

Has she a good selection of toys and chews that she can take it out on too and give her mental stimulation? Things like Kongs and treat toys and chews can help as well. They provide metal stimulation, chewing is a destresser in dogs and it will give her something else to do with her mouth in general.
Here is some ideas to stuff Kongs, you can use wet dog food too.
Recipes - Kong
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube
Our products | Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats
Above is just some ideas.

Also what food is she on, is she still on a high protein high calorie puppy food,
sometimes the food they are on can make them more hyper too, so something maybe to look at as well.

You need to stop her before she gets too far into the behaviour, trying to stop her once she is hyped and really starts to get into it is a lot harder.
At first sign of her starting to wind up or open her mouth, you need to fold your arms, turn your back and as you are turning say off and stand with your back to her and look at the ceiling and stay like it until she has stopped and calmed down. or once you have done it just leave the room. You have to wait until she has calmed down and stayed that way before she gets any attention then call her to you get her to sit and then give attention and a treat and keep repeating it if you have too.

Same with the putting her out first sign of getting hyped or mouthy pop her out and leave her there until she has calmed down, then let her out but say nothing totally ignore her, until you know she has stopped and remained calm for awhile, only then call her to you get her to sit and then give praise and attention. Likewise keep repeating the whole thing if she begins to start and keep doing it.

A lot of times these things dont work as people wait until they are too hyped or into the mouthy behaviour. Likewise they dont follow through after and make sure they have calmed down and got the message. You need to be persistent and keep on repeating it until she gets the message.

Later when she is better you can teach her not to mouth and bite so hard through play. Have a soft towel with knots tied in it and at your instigation not hers when she is calm, invite her to play. While she doesnt get hyped, teeth dont touch skin and she is not biting hard game continues, if teeth touch skin, she starts to get exciteable or starts to bite hard,Command off game ceases and put it away. Leave her to calm down throughly and then you start it again, if she gets too hyped etc game stops again until she is calm. Also at the end you always decide when to cease the game and stop completely too.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogs are not stubborn, that is putting the blame for the behaviour squarely on the dog.

Dogs do what works, and they are obedient to the laws of learning.

She has been reinforced for this behaviour otherwise it would not continue.

Inadvertently perhaps but, however the result is the same.

You need help.

There are many dog trainers/training clubs in the UK. Some are independent, some are aligned to a particular body or bodies and some are franchises. Some are KC registered, some are not. There are good, bad and indifferent in all spheres. Whichever trainer/club attracts you, the best course of action is to go and observe a few classes to determine whether or not you agree with their philosophies and if they do what they say they do (not always the case).

Academy of Dog Training and Behaviour
Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK
The Institute represents trainers and dog handlers in the private sector
Puppy and Dog Training - Clever Dog Company
The Guild of Dog Trainers - Dog Training, Dog Training and Behaviour, Dog Training Courses, Dog Behaviour Courses
Home
List of Accredited Instructors - The Kennel Club
The Kennel Club
Victoria Stilwell Positively | Find a VSPDT Trainer
Puppy training classes, Puppy School is a network of UK schools for training young puppies.

NB some of the best trainers in the UK do not appear in any of the above! 

Also, look to see if the trainer meets this criteria:

http://avsabonline.org/uploads/main/How_to_Choose_a_Trainer_(AVSAB).pdf


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Something else that may help, there is a lot of information and advice on the Akita welfare and rescue sites that may help you understand the breed more.

Discover the Akita Breed | Akita Rescue & Welfare Trust

The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust | UK Akita Rescue - The Japanese Akita Welfare Trust

Welfare isnt just there to rescue dogs, but also to give help and advice to owners.


----------



## DataPixie (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! Also smokeybear, with regards to me describing her as 'stubborn' I was kind of using it interchangeably with headstrong, my bad!

I know everything she is doing, she is doing because I'm not training her correctly, and I'm aware the blame squarely lies with me. 

I'm going to get her to training, and educate myself on how to work with her. She's an amazing dog and I'll do everything in my power to make sure she's healthy, happy and well behaved.

Again thanks!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have similar problems with Molly. I am sure she left her litter too early but as she's a rescue I can't be sure of this.

The tips on here were very useful since Molly always has 1-2 hours walking a day, numerous kongs and stag bars but still gets hyper with visitors just like Vex. 

We've found that mixing her on walks with other dogs is great for her but we need to be more firm in the house so we'll start to put this into practice. To be honest, when my husband was poorly and it was just me at home with her, I did all these things but now that he's recovering and not so energetic and I am back at work, we've got lazy. This thread is great as it serves as a kick up the bottom for me and my husband.

I hope you get it sorted out with Vex. Molly has been on group classes but we found a one to one trainer who was able to see her in the house was better.


----------



## DataPixie (Aug 23, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I have similar problems with Molly. I am sure she left her litter too early but as she's a rescue I can't be sure of this.
> 
> The tips on here were very useful since Molly always has 1-2 hours walking a day, numerous kongs and stag bars but still gets hyper with visitors just like Vex.
> 
> ...


I hope you get everything sorted with Molly! Keep me updated, it's relieving to see someone in a similar position sometimes, it reminds you you're not alone!

With regards to Vex, I found a training class a reasonable distance away that are willing to take her on. They also do home visits, I'm going to go down there and watch to see what goes on. I'll walk her down so she isn't too hyperactive when it comes to the class! She's usually more attentive straight after a walk. Can't wait to bring her down to see all the other dogs, I'm sure she'll love it


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't put her outside for 5-ten mins, just shut her out of the room for two mins. That way she'll learn.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

DataPixie said:


> I hope you get everything sorted with Molly! Keep me updated, it's relieving to see someone in a similar position sometimes, it reminds you you're not alone!
> 
> With regards to Vex, I found a training class a reasonable distance away that are willing to take her on. They also do home visits, I'm going to go down there and watch to see what goes on. I'll walk her down so she isn't too hyperactive when it comes to the class! She's usually more attentive straight after a walk. Can't wait to bring her down to see all the other dogs, I'm sure she'll love it


Hey, love to keep in touch! I hope you get on really well


----------

